# Greens and 3D Glosses!



## weneedaroom (Aug 6, 2007)

We will be creating this look:







What you'll need:





Concealor and Foundation
Painterly Paintpot
Lucky Jade Shadestick (Not Pictured)
Swimming e/s
Greensmoke e/s
Aquavert e/s
Electric Eel e/s (yes, that's pompous blue in the picture. I have too many blues!)
Crystal Avalanche e/s
Black Tied e/s
Vanilla pigment
Shade f/l
Blacktrack f/l
Blue Peep f/l
Your brow color
Desirous blush
Northern Lights MSF
Porcelain Pink MSF
Rosebound lipglass pencil
Impassioned l/s
In 3-D 3D gloss
Mascara (not pictured)


Alright! If you're like me you start with eyes:




Makeup-less!

Apply Painterly paintpot to the entire eyelid, up to the brows:









Apply Lucky Jade shadestick on entire lid, and above the crease, stopping a bit short of the eyebrows. Or, if you're like me, take a picture in the middle of applying said shadestick for some reason  You'll get to see entire s/s placement in the next picture, haha.





Pat Aquavert e/s on the inner 1/2 of where you applied Lucky Jade.





Swimming e/s goes on the other half. Blend the two together.





Greensmoke e/s goes in the outer 2/3 of crease. I do this by sweeping my brush back and forth while the eye is mostly open--it seems to blend pretty well by doing that.





Sweep a bit of Greensmoke in the outer corner of eyes--you'll be sort of extending a line of it from your lashline to the Greensmoke that is in your crease.





Take some Aquavert and blend it above all of your e/s.





Using the same methods as we did with the application of Greensmoke, apply Black Tied to the outer corners of eyes and outer 2/3 of crease.





Apply Vanilla pigment on your browbone, blending it with the Aquavert e/s.





Put Crystal Avalanche e/s in the inner corners of eyes. Blend it outward about 1/3 into your eyelid.





Line upper lid in Shade fluidline.





Line lower lid in Blue Peep fluidline.





Using a stiff e/s brush, apply Electric Eel e/s over Blue Peep.





Line your bottom waterline with Blacktrack fluidline.





Do the same to your top waterline.





Apply mascara to your lashes, fill in brows.





After you apply your chosen foundation, put concealor over any trouble spots. Stupid face is optional 





Smile and apply Desirous blush with a blush brush to the apples of your cheeks, using a circular motion.





Your blush should then look like the picture above.





Using the same application technique, apply Northern Lights MSF to your apples.





Blend Porcelain Pink into the tops of your cheeks to highlight.





It should look like above 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Line and fill your lips with Rosebound lipglass pencil.





Use a lipbrush and fill in your lips with Impassioned lipstick.





It'll look like that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Apply In-3D 3D gloss on your lips.

You're done! Now take pictures of your makeup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







The eyes:




Flash




Natural Light

Lips:





Full Face:


----------



## Juneplum (Aug 6, 2007)

this is great~ the cheeks are lovely!!!


----------



## madamepink78 (Aug 6, 2007)

i must agree it looks really great .......


----------



## melliquor (Aug 6, 2007)

Fantastic.  I love this lip combo.


----------



## AllINeedIsMac (Aug 6, 2007)

i love it!


----------



## user79 (Aug 6, 2007)

Love the lips!


----------



## astronaut (Aug 6, 2007)

Beautiful. Love the lips!


----------



## nyrak (Aug 6, 2007)

This is absolutely beautiful


----------



## MACHOMULA (Aug 6, 2007)

Beautiful!! Thanks so much!!


----------



## Moontress (Aug 6, 2007)

thanks for the tutorial! great look


----------



## mzreyes (Aug 6, 2007)

i really like this look. pink lips with green eyes are my favorite


----------



## MACATTAK (Aug 6, 2007)

This is gorgeous!  Thanks!


----------



## frocher (Aug 6, 2007)

Greens are gorgeous on you.


----------



## jilliandanica (Aug 7, 2007)

GORGEOUS! I love greens and pinks =) Thanks for all the detailed photos...I've gotta try this!


----------



## poetic_slut (Aug 7, 2007)

Gah.
I adore your tutorials!
So pretty!


----------



## ginger9 (Aug 7, 2007)

You are so pretty. I was thinking about returning In 3D but now you have me hesitating AND wanting Impassioned now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks for your lovely tut - keep em coming gorgeous


----------



## stephie06 (Aug 7, 2007)

i love this tutorial, especially since i haven't found a way to use aquavert, and now i'm inspired 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and your lips look so great!


----------



## kuuipo1207 (Aug 8, 2007)

BEAUTIFUL!!! Thanks for posting!!


----------



## flowerhead (Aug 8, 2007)

Your makeup matches your hair! You did a fantastic job, almost makes me want to use a lipbrush!


----------



## Jacq-i (Aug 9, 2007)

Wow, this is such a pretty look! You look like a faerie, and I love your hair!!

Great job.


----------



## kblakes (Aug 10, 2007)

I love it!  I will be wearing this very soon as I have all the colors.


----------



## breathless (Aug 11, 2007)

i've gotta say ... PERFECTION!!!
i always do my eyes first too =]


----------



## evil (Aug 11, 2007)

love the makeup, and the hair too


----------



## tadzio79 (Aug 12, 2007)

looking fabulous! thanks for the tut!


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 12, 2007)

i love impassioned! i get so many compliments when i wear it   <- im wearing it on my avatar


----------



## entipy (Aug 26, 2007)

Awesome! Great tut!!


----------



## pichima (Aug 27, 2007)

gorgeous!


----------



## dollypink (Aug 27, 2007)

really nice!


----------



## Beautiful1 (Aug 29, 2007)

Your Make~up Is Gorgeous And So Is Your Hair!


----------



## _Drugz (Aug 29, 2007)

I really like this, especially your cheeks.


----------



## makeba (Aug 29, 2007)

I followed this tut for my makeup today and it turned out really nice. i switched lip items to jellicious gloss with a plum lip liner and it was tooo cute. thank you for posting this!


----------



## superhosen (Sep 13, 2007)

Absolutely gorgeous!  I love your lips, eyes, cheeks... etc.  What pink do you have in your hair?  I have Cupcake Pink =) yours looks great!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Feb 20, 2008)

You have the best tuts ever!


----------



## delidee32 (Feb 20, 2008)

You look gorgeous, love the lips and the hair is super cute


----------



## Sparklz55 (Mar 20, 2008)

your hair color and eyes totally make your eyeshadow pop! i love it!


----------

